# Any ideas on how much for Turkey lease?



## LandLady (Apr 9, 2000)

Hiya
Are any of you willing to share your thoughts/experiences with turkey hunting land leases? How much acreage? What's the going rate? What kind of terrain?
Thanks for your info.


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

These are my thoughts on turkey leased land.I would never pay to hunt a turkey on someones land.I believe that honest and loyal sportman would have no problem getting permission to hunt land if he/she promises to treat the land with respect and if it was their own,and could help the land owner in the future.If a land owner has a problem with that, then I would go and ask another landowner. I also feel that sportsmen paying dues to help the wild turkey expand its range, should not be subjected to fees for being allowed to hunt this great bird on private property. I also get alot more satisfaction and joy from hunting a game animal without paying for my hunting area,club,lease,guide,or preserve! This is my thoughts on this subject...SnS


----------



## YpsiDave (Jan 18, 2000)

I agree with Trout. I have asked for permission and been denied numerous times. I am willing to help out and share my success (if that happens) and I respect people's property. I'll hunt State Land than pay for leased land.


----------



## Tom Taker (Feb 19, 2000)

So far I have not had a problem finding hunting land by simply asking but I fear in the near future it will become alot like deer hunting. Those who can afford it will pay alot for a lease and the available lands will soon be grabbed up. I personally volunteer to help out anyone out with small chores or work, who allows me to have the priveledge to let me hunt their land. I just hope that I can build a strong bond with these people and that they will permit me to keep using their land.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

TomTaker, do you just approach these people in person on their property, by phone? Would like to know your technique. I've tried a few times to get a deal like that but have always been refused.


----------

